# Blutiger Anfänger mit Masterdrive



## rolusch (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich soll in paar Wochen mit einem Masterdrive ein Servomotor ansteuern, welcher über Profibus mit einer CPU verbunden ist.
Die Positionen wo der Motor hin fahren soll wird über ein TP eingegeben.
(2 Stationen)
Jetzt habe ich schon in mc24 kompend nachgesehen und die Steuerworte + Zusatzworte gefunden.
Wo übergebe ich jetzt  die Sollposition und wo lese ich die aktuelle Position aus?


P.S. Habe früher nichts in dem Bereich gemacht.


----------



## Solaris (31 Juli 2008)

Hallo rolusch,

auch ich bin nur Anfänger. Aber inzwischen weiß ich ungefähr wie das läuft, zumindest glaube ich das.
Die Daten wie zum Beispiel Wegsollwert, Geschwindigkeitssollwert, Beschleunigung usw. werden über Profibus als PZD übertragen, zusammen mit (nach) dem Steuerwort 1 und Steuerwort 2, siehe dazu Kompendium Übersicht 120. Die Werte können aus einem DB direkt am Stück übertragen werden, mit Hilfe der Konnektoren kann mann die Werte dann im Umrichter weiter verbinden. Die Anzahl der zu übertragenen PZD muß man bei der jeweiligen Kommunikationsschnittstelle einstellen. Ich hoffe das ist soweit richtig, sonst bitte verbessern.


----------



## rolusch (1 August 2008)

Hallo,

mein Problem sind genau diese Konektoren, da ich  nicht  verstehe  wie  ich 
die einzelnen Bausteine miteinander verschachteln soll.
Wie hast du dir das ganze beigebracht? Welche Dokumentation kannst du mir empfehlen?  Aus  den  Funktionsplänen  werde  ich  auch  nicht schlau.


----------



## offliner (1 August 2008)

Es gab mal im Support Bereich bei Siemens ein Beispiel für den EPos inkl. Script zur Inbetriebnahme. Hab ich jetzt spontan allerdings nicht gefunden. Wenn man gar keine Ahnung von dem Antrieb hat, ist´s nat. schwierig. Ist aber auch schwer, dann hier eine Musterlösung zu Präsentieren. Sinnvoller ist es da, einfach mal für nen halben Tag jemand von Siemens kommen zu lassen, länger dauert´s nicht, bis es läuft...


----------



## Solaris (1 August 2008)

Einen Konnektor würde ich mal als eine Variable bezeichnen die einen festgelegten Ursprung hat. In der Parameterliste kannst du dann den jeweiligen Parametern (links) einen Parameterwert (rechts) zuweisen. Dort kann man feste Werte eingeben oder eben je nach Bedeutung einen Konnektor (oder Binektor) auswählen. Dadurch wird der Parameter fest mit dem Konektor-Wert verbunden.
K steht für 16-bit-Signal
KK steht für 32-bit-Signal
B steht fir 1-bit-Signal

steht auf Funktionsplan 15 Kompendium

Bei mir steht zum Beispiel in der Parameterliste bei Parameter P173 (Q.Lage Setzen) als Parameterwert B3205, dieser Wert steht für die CB/TB-Baugruppe(Profibus) Wort2 Bit5. Damit wurde also das ankommende Wort2 vom Profibus mit Bit5 auf Parameterwert P173 fest verbunden.

der Lageistwert steht zum Beispiel in KK0120 (Funktionsplan 330), den kann man dann zum Beispiel auf P0734.03 legen, das ist das 3.PZD-Wort der Profibus-Schnitstelle(also in der Parameterliste "P734" Index003)


----------



## rolusch (5 August 2008)

Da bin ich wieder, es ist furchtbar immer nur löcher zu zustopfen.
@Solaris 
ich danke dir sehr :s12:, ich glaube ich werde mir das Kompendium etwas intensiver zu Brust nehmen müssen.
Kannst mir noch irgendwelche  Doku  empfehlen?


----------



## Maxl (5 August 2008)

Oje, Masterdrive.........
Zum Glück kommen die bei uns nicht mehr zum Einsatz. Ein Kollege (der eigentlich ein Servo-Profi ist) hat sich mal intensiv mit dem Zeug beschäftigt, und ihn nach 2 Wochen zum laufen gebracht. Der Siemens-Mann, der zum Optimieren da war meinte nur "Gratuliere, normalerweise schaffen es die wenigsten, dass Sie, ohne einen Kurs gemacht zu haben, den Motor zum Drehen bringen"

Zugegeben, ist nicht grade aufbauend wenn man sich mit dem Zeug auseinandersetzen muss, aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht dass die noch jemand einbaut.


----------



## rolusch (6 August 2008)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, wie muss ich den Regler in der HW- Konfig konfigurieren? Was muss ich da einstellen PPO 0, PPO 1, PPO 2, PPO 3, PPO 4
oder doch PPO 5?
Wie bekomme ich es raus was ich einstellen muss?
Wie schon gesagt noch nie was damit zutun gehabt.


----------



## Solaris (7 August 2008)

Die Auslegung des Übertragungsprotokolles ist Dir überlassen, bei späterem Datenaustausch mußt Du Dich aber daran halten. Die Einstellung hängt wohl größtenteils von der Menge der zu übertragenden Daten ab. Willst Du nur jeweils einen Wert änder oder auslesen dann brauchst Du dafür kein PPO mit vielen Datenwörtern.


----------



## rolusch (8 August 2008)

Wo gibt es eine Übersicht was die einzelnen PPO- Protokolle  beinhalten?
Ich möchte eigentlich nur den Motor in beide Richtungen starten, die Solldrehzahl vorgeben und den Istwert (Drehgeber) auslesen.


----------



## Solaris (8 August 2008)

> Wo gibt es eine Übersicht was die einzelnen PPO- Protokolle beinhalten?


Siemens MC Kompakt Plus Kompendium Seite 8.2-7

Bei Dir könnte PPO4ausreichen. Übertragen könnte man zum Beispiel zum Umrichter Steuerwort 1, Steuerwort 2, Solldrehzahl und vom Umrichter Zustandswort 1, Zustandswort 2 und Istdrehzahl.

Aber wenn Du Positionieren willst dann fehlt Dir noch die Sollposition. Die kann man dem Umrichter ja auch vorgeben und dann läuft der Antrieb mit der vorgegebenen Geschwindigkeit und Beschleunigung auf diesen Sollpunkt. 
Die Werte die Du hin und herschickst werden mit Hilfe der Konnektoren an die jeweiligen Parameter angebunden.

Allerdings muß ich anmerken das ich auch erst angefangen habe mich mit dieser Technik zu befassen. Hier im Forum gibt es sicherlich ganz gute Umrichterexperten, die könnten ja auch mal einige Tips geben.


----------

